# Lepsons (alloy wheel refurbishment)



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

I bought a set of wheels for my car off another forum and from the pics i thought that they just needed a really good clean..

However when they turned up they were worse than i thought as i dont think that they had EVER been cleaned since new, after spending many hours and every wheel cleaner i have (including my new steam cleaner) i simply couldnt get them up to scratch. So after coming to the conclusion that a refurb was needed i dropped them off at Lepsons on tuesday and got them back today..

I am very happy with the results as the before and after pics show

Ok so some befores
































































And now the afters





































And after a few coats of FK1000p and the center caps refitted














































If you need to get the your wheels done i cant recommend these guys highly enough :thumb::thumb:


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

What a transformation! I wish I had wheels as nice as those.


----------



## Y15HAL (Aug 29, 2006)

I've heard good things about lepsons....still debating whether to get mine done or not....its a bit of a mission getting to my closest one.... 

Can't see the pics here at work  will have a nose when i'm at home!


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

New wheels on stone ground :doublesho

They look great though!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Look great Wedgie, am often asked for allot wheel refurb recommendations and these seem as good as any:thumb:


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Wow, they were a mess!

Looking great now though Kev.


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Dipesh said:


> Looking great now though Kev.


You owe me a fortune buddy :doublesho,because it was that pic you showed me that made me want the wheels :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

i use lepsons down near me they are very good i also get them to fit my tyres when i get them to :thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Lepsons are the best in the business IMHO, accept no substitutes!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

They look spot on fella...as you'd expect from Scott and the team:thumb:

We use them @ work for our refurbs & colour swaps etc


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

look lovely, I was thinking about getting mine done at Lepsons, but for 50 quid a corner on 13 inch golf mk1 steels I thought it was a bit steep. Service is very good though Ive heard, and the one in Gillingham is practically opposite KDS detailing.


----------

